
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
GabrielBianconi
SEEKING WORK | New York (NYC), USA | REMOTE ONLY

Senior machine learning engineer (data scientist) with extensive experience in
computer vision, NLP, and predictive analytics.

* Built products for fast-growing startups (e.g. Scale AI, Fandom) and large corporations

* Recent projects include helping predict cancer therapeutics (NLP), reduce industrial accidents (computer vision), and optimize corporate QA (predictive analytics)

* Published ML research, served as a reviewer for ICML, and spoke at many leading technical conferences (e.g. AWS re:Invent)

* BS/MS in Computer Science (AI) from Stanford

Stack: Python, PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras, sklearn, PySpark, and more

Email: gabriel@scalarresearch.com

Website: scalarresearch.com / gabrielbianconi.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gabrielbianconi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gabrielbianconi/)

------
jbeard4
SEEKING FREELANCER | Streetlives | Remote (NYC-based)

Streetlives is seeking a freelance developer with lived experience of
homelessness to help build out a mobile web app to help people who are
homeless or living in poverty find social services in their area. You would be
working with our distributed team based in NYC, Israel, and Spain. Remote OK.
Our technology stack is full-stack JavaScript (node.js and React), on
serverless AWS (cognito, API gateway and Lambda). If interested, please email
your CV to adam@streetlives.nyc

~~~
pk2506
Are you guys looking to build your mobile app on native or react platform? I
am a mobile developer and would be interested. Thanks!

------
renaudg
SEEKING WORK | Remote (London based) | Senior DevOps / Site Reliability
Engineer, tech lead.

20 years experience building and operating online services, including at
Facebook, major ISPs and many startups.

My core skillset is in DevOps, Site Reliability Engineering, Linux, AWS, GCP
and Kubernetes, but over time I've been involved in most aspects of
architecting, building, running and scaling online services. Keen interest in
the business / product areas as well.

I was one of the first Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at many startups and before that in larger orgs in the ISP/hosting
world.

Happy to provide hands-on DevOps expertise to solve your infrastructure /
performance / cost / reliability challenges. I can also be relied on for
technology vision, systems design, technical operations, mentoring and general
engineering wisdom. I excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs,
identifying performance bottlenecks & future technical debt, quickly learning
and assessing new pieces of technology.

Available for freelance assignments (part-time / short-term projects welcome),
but I'll also consider full-time for principal roles (head of infrastructure,
DevOps lead, tech co-founder) at startups.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)
(PDF available upon request)

Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net

------
okomestudio
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, USA | Remote OK

Technologies: Python, AWS (EC2, RDS, EMR, S3, etc.), DevOps (CI/CD, Linux,
Docker, CircleCI, Ansible, Bash), databases (PostgreSQL, Redis), messaging
(RabbitMQ), microservices, scraping, API integration

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2vPDaFu](http://bit.ly/2vPDaFu)

Web: [https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net)

Email: hn {at} okomestudio.net

I am a DevOps-minded backend engineer with a wide range of experiences in
building data infrastructure in startups, working with data scientists and
occasionally doubling as one to make use of my Ph.D. training in academic
science. My recent projects have been largely based on the tech stack
mentioned above and their adjacent technologies, but I pick things up as
needed. I could be useful for adding coding power in Python, building
microservices to be integrated into your existing systems, doing Linux/AWS
DevOps work, doing data analysis and visualization, just to name a few.

Please visit my website ([https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net))
and contact me about your needs to see how I could potentially help your
project. Thank you!

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe(EU, CET+0) | Remote |
[https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

I'm a seasoned web development expert with a knack for UX design. I specialize
in front-end(React), but also do back-end(Node).

I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and delivering large
custom-made web applications.

Over the last decade I helped several US/EU based clients build Airbnb-like
platforms, real-time GPS vehicle tracking suites,
healthcare/finance/construction apps, and more.

I mostly collaborate with tech companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

Tech stack: React.js, JS/TypeScript/Babel, Node, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint,
Cypress.io, styled-components etc.

• Read more on my website: [https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

• View recent project - Jira Clone (4,5k stars):
[https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone](https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone)
| Live demo: [https://jira.ivorreic.com](https://jira.ivorreic.com)

• Passion project from 2014 (100k monthly visitors):
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

------
marton_s
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE from Berlin, Germany

Full-stack engineer with decades of experience, bringing your MVP to reality,
doing maintenance or team augmentation.

JavaScript, React, Python, Ruby, Java, Scala, Node.js, AWS. Serverless,
microservices or monoliths, legacy or latest and greatest, DevOps and
monitoring.

I can also help teams switching to remote.

Specialties: web audio, Electron, PWAs, music industry.

15 days monthly, available from mid-April.

marton@salomvary.com | [https://salomvary.com/](https://salomvary.com/)

------
blcksmth
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Los Angeles, US / Full stack software engineer + Web
developer

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~5 years experience developing full
stack applications in the JS ecosystem. If you need React work done, chances
are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: optimizing React components for performance,
modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and Prettier, autogenerating and
writing documentation, optimizing build times in CIs, refactoring code, adding
tests.

\----------------------------

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, AWS, Docker, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna, CircleCI, npm/yarn
    

Email: andrewrkowalczyk [at] gmail [dot] com

Personal Website: andrewkowalczyk.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/)

------
dtang2299
SEEKING WORK| Washington DC, USA | REMOTE

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, Express, React, Puppeteer, GoLang,
Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, Cloud, APIs.

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Github: [https://github.com/dtangeeda](https://github.com/dtangeeda) Email:
deepaktrao@gmail.com Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deepaktr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deepaktr)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years in Web Apps using front-end and
back-end technologies. I can take up front end or back end development
projects.

Specialized in Web Scraping development. I can scrape any data from web based
on your requirements and provide datasets in formats (csv, json) or save to
DBs.

I developed a web scraper tool to fetch pricing data from US Hospitals
websites and save in MongoDB, then aggregate and show the Prices online at one
place. I developed a REST API and UI module to display that data on Front end.
Tools used: JavaScript Puppeteer library, Chromium and Node JS with ExpressJS
to develop the web scraping tool. The code is available on Github.
[https://github.com/dtangeeda/hospitals-
scraper](https://github.com/dtangeeda/hospitals-scraper)

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Gatsby, Node.js, Koa(Express),
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

~~~
GRANDUNO
Hi I am looking for a technical co founder for a B2C marketnetwork. The SMB
market is incredible and the marketnetwork is what will revolve the way people
work and earn a living.

------
micheda
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany or Remote

I help my clients discover and answer the right questions on location,
sequence, and graph data with the tools of data science and data engineering.
With a Ph.D. in computer science and 6+ years of professional experience in
retail analytics, mobility intelligence, urban traffic optimization, and cloud
robotics at your service.

Technology:

\- Data science & machine learning: machine learning algorithms, Scikit-learn,
TensorFlow, Seaborn, Pandas, NumPy, Joblib, JupyterLab, Apache Zeppelin

\- Data engineering: static and streaming data processing, Cassandra,
PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, NetworkX, Neo4J, Kafka,
Apache Airflow, Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask, Alembic, AWS EC2, EMR, S3,
Lambda, CloudWatch

\- Location intelligence: geospatial data science, indoor and outdoor
localization methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling,
SUMO microscopic agent-based traffic simulator

\- Robotics: cloud robotics architectures, ROS

\- Programming & query languages: Python, Java, Scala, C/C++, SQL, Cypher

Contact:

\- Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/)

\- Website: [https://sigforge.com](https://sigforge.com)

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK | Greater New York, NY | REMOTE (US Citizen)

Technologies:

• Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs
| HTML5 | Bootstrap

• Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework

• Data: SQL Server | NoSQL | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB

• Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | IAM | S3 | EC2 | SQS | RDS | Aurora | DynamoDB

• Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git |
Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

ABOUT: Experienced Software Engineer & AWS Certified Solutions Architect with
experience in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS /
Cyber Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development,
Solution & Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
bednarskar
SEEKING WORK | Poland | Remote

Technologies: Java, JavaFX, Solr, HBase, Hadoop (Cloudera), Kafka, Spark,
linux, bash scripting, mysql, Spring, css, html, Git, basics of Python.

Remote: 100%

Github: [https://github.com/bednarskar](https://github.com/bednarskar)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/r%C3%B3%C5%BCa-
bednarska-a074b91...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/r%C3%B3%C5%BCa-
bednarska-a074b914a/)

E-mail: bednarska.r (at) gmail.com

Hi, I'm Rose. I am a backend Java developer with experience in big data
related technologies. My commercial experience is about 3 years, but in fact I
spent almost all my available time with Java and Linux in that 3-4y period. I
was working in search engine team - big data, and web Java Backend projects. I
have experience in remote working so it's not a big deal for me to work that
way effectively. I am currently learning some security related things because
it's my new hobby. If you need some mid+ Java / Big data / Junior pentest
specialist please contact me. PS. I am not good in frontend tasks (as you will
see on my github my new app is pink and full of unicorns so don't let me do
that things in your projects :).

------
diogoreis
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE only (Canada based)

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Full tech list: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise. If you don't know how to start your project and need any help to
decide technologies I can support you too (it's free).

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

E-mail: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
deckeraa
SEEKING WORK | Madison, WI | REMOTE or LOCAL

Product Lead with experience in wide variety of technologies. I'll come up
with novel, pragmatic solutions to the challenges your business is facing and
see them through to delivery and optimization. I enjoy working with clients
and leading teams.

Recent work:

\- Designed and programmed the Open Stainer
([https://openstainer.com](https://openstainer.com)), an automated piece of
lab equipment.

\- Lead a team of ~17 software developers for the business intelligence module
of a large healthcare IT company.

Stack: Clojure, Clojurescript, Rust, Javascript, C#, Java, MUMPS, Bash, SQL,
CouchDB, GraphQL.

I also do some electronics and hardware design (8 years experience with
competitive robotics).

I believe that the right language or technology to use for a project is the
one that will provide the best long-term value for the client -- no need to
use the trendiest new thing, though the advantages that new technologies offer
should be considered.

Email aaron AT stronganchortech.com

Website: [https://stronganchortech.com](https://stronganchortech.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-
decker-3420a77b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-decker-3420a77b/)

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker](https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker)

------
ryansmccoy
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote or Onsite

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software,
data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including
Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital,
Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards,
distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-throughput market
data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data architecture
including micro-services, front, middle, back office automation, network
security/encryption, automated trading algorithms, quantamental process
automation, and ETL systems;

Technologies: Python, Go, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery, React), R, AWS, Azure,
GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases (SQL, NoSQL, BigQuery, Redis,
Cassandra, others), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery, ØMQ, Apache Kafka), Big
Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake, Dask), Machine
Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow, Pytorch, Gensim,
NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping

(Email) hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

(LinkedIn) www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

(Personal) www.ryansmccoy.com/

(Portfolio) github.com/ryansmccoy

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK:

Remote - Three person design and development freelance team working together
for over 10 years (individually with 20+ years experience)

Locations: Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco (or local to one of those areas)

Technologies and Skills: React, Go, Ruby on Rails, Design, UX, MySql,
Postgres, Redis, Redshift, CSS/HTML/SASS, AWS etc.

Email: hi@squaremill.com

Website: [https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects))

We have extensive experience in building applications from design, through
implementation and ongoing management. We have very happy clients over the
last 10 years and can put you in touch with them. Because we have worked
together as a team for so long we are extremely efficient - we pride ourselves
on that along with being predictable and responsive. We can plug into an
existing team to fill holes (design, tech) or can work as a design/developer
team to get built what you need from soup to nuts. Experience in building
healthcare applications, retail applications, financial apps, custom CMS,
phone apps, real estate, high throughput message delivery.

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Vision,
Speech, world tracking, body tracking, face tracking, Lens Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. I recently developed an iOS open-
source WebXR browser with Mozilla. An AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3, Metal, RealityKit, SwiftUI, iMessage
extensions, Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, NudgeTV, iScape, Hillside Software

My full-time availability is booked through May. If you have part-time
projects, want to start discussions for a longer-term project now, or if you
have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
tholford
SEEKING WORK - Remote - San Francisco, Tokyo, Singapore

-> Senior full-stack software engineer -> Domain expertise in advertising, e-commerce, and fintech -> 10+ years of experience at both brand name tech companies and cutting edge startups.

I can build your vision from scratch or turbocharge your existing product
development. No project too big or small.

Examples of prior work include e-commerce checkout flows, social network
startup prototypes, microservices and APIs, financial reporting, Intercom-
style storefront Javascript widgets, behavioral tracking, analytics
dashboards, internal tools, and refactoring existing legacy applications.

Proficient with Rails, React, Angular, Typescript, SCSS, Bootstrap, MySQL,
AWS, Google Cloud.

Recent feedback: \- "Indispensable" \- "Awesome colleague... always ready to
help ... positive attitude towards work is contagious ... a true team player"

Web: [https://tholf.org](https://tholf.org)

Contact: hn@tholf.org

GitHub: [https://github.com/tomholford](https://github.com/tomholford)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
holford](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-holford)

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | San Franisco, CA | REMOTE

Experienced React consultant. With React I've built libraries, complete
frontends, mashups, real-time multi-player games, dashboards, and more with
years of React experience and 15 years with Javascript. I've developed for
Zillow, Franz, HotPads, and many startups. I've done full stack work and I
know many languages and technologies.

Services:

\- Consultation: whether you're just getting started and need guidance or
you're tracking down a gnarly bug or trying to pinpoint an elusive performance
killer I can take care of it.

\- Development: any problem you may be solving with React I can build it.
Whether it is just a small project getting started or jumping onto a team with
a large codebase I've got the experience to get the job done.

Technology skills: React, Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, ES6, CSS, SASS,
Redux, D3.js, Component Libraries, Webpack, Websockets, RDF, SQL, MySQL,
SQLite, Postgresql, MongoDB, and more.

Website: [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

Open Source Demo: [https://thomashintz.org/demo](https://thomashintz.org/demo)

Contact: contact (at) thomashintz.org

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code! I got 5 years of experience
in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js, Django, Phoenix framework,
Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS and Sass just to name a few.
Pick up new tech easily and like working on complex products. Fin-Tech case-
studies available upon request but other case-studies can be seen on my
website: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is) I can provide the following for
you: \- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
tomekw
SEEKING WORK, Remote, UTC+2,

Ruby / Rails consultant, ex-CEO and ex-CTO. Things I solved / built / led in
the past:

    
    
      * led a team, designed and built a backend for an end-to-end messenger: Rails, Websockets, PostgreSQL, Redis
      * built a backend for a Click & Collect platform - bringing online to offline: Rails, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch
      * built a store locator: Rails, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch
      * led a team, designed and built a loyalty platform (vouchers & coupons): Rails, JRuby, MySQL, ElasticSearch
      * built a recruiting platform matching employers with canidates based on social profiles info (Facebook and LinkedIn APIs): Rails, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch
      * led a team, designed and built an IPTV middleware with high-performance APIs and EPG support
    

I focus on backend, recently exploring React and fullstack. Plus some OSS and
Clojure experience.

Contact info:

    
    
      * website: https://tomekw.com
      * Github: https://github.com/tomekw
      * LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomekwcom
      * Twitter: https://twitter.com/_tomekw
      * email: hn@tomekw.com

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | FREELANCE UX/UI & PRODUCT DESIGNER | CANADA

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

Hey, I'm Brendan - a UX/UI & product designer working remotely.

I have over 7+ years of experience designing and developing sites and UI/UX
for small business owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile
apps.

From SaaS B2B startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• UX/UI & Product Designer Partner - I work as a partner of your team (through
Slack or Skype) to design and guide the direction of your new or current
digital product.

• UX/UI Redesign & Modern Refresh - Your current UX is poor and needs a
complete or partial revamp. I can pinpoint issues and give it a modern design
facelift.

• Design Sprints & Prototyping - I can help turn that idea in your head into a
fully-designed product using my design sprint process.

Email: hi@brendanho.com

------
scomu
SEEKING WORK | Chicago USA (UTC -6) | Remote only

Technologies (always growing and can pick up a new technology as needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

Resume / CV: [https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf](https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf),
[https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech) (portfolio)

Email: scottmakestech@gmail.com or
[https://scottmakes.tech/contact](https://scottmakes.tech/contact)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

Freelance Rate (Apr 2020): $55/hr

------
smithgeek
SEEKING WORK | Kansas City | Remote

I can do the full stack with most of my recent projects using React
(Typescript), C#, and SQL Server.

Website: [https://smithgeek.com](https://smithgeek.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brentlsmith/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brentlsmith/)

Email: brent@smithgeek.com

I've spent the last decade developing custom software solutions to solve
business problems. I've worked for billion-dollar enterprises delivering
software for consumer electronics. I've led a team of developers to modernize
systems to make them more maintainable and quicker to iterate. I've introduced
best practices such as source control, continuous integration, code reviews,
and testing to improve workflow and reliability.

I can help your company develop custom software specifically designed for your
needs. I also provide services to smaller businesses that can't justify a
full-time architect where I will come in as needed and help architect a system
or diagnose the reliability of existing systems while providing suggestions on
how to improve.

------
jglauche
SEEKING WORK, Germany, REMOTE

IT Consultant / Full stack web application developer with 20 years of
professional experience in a variety of fields from e-commerce, inventory
management, web scrapers to 3d print farm automation and many many specialized
web applications.

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JS, Rust, Postgresql, PHP, Linux sysadmin,
apache, nginx, etc.

I'll create web apps, prototypes, automate things or retrofit or replace
hopelessly outdated things for you. Most kinds of businesses okay for me.

I accept payment via SEPA or credit card. Rate to be discussed, fixed price
for prototype development possible. Special rates for developing and/or
maintaining open source projects negotiable.

My current availability: 2 weeks / month.

Github: [https://github.com/jglauche](https://github.com/jglauche) GPG pubkey:
[https://kittenme.ws/email_pub.asc](https://kittenme.ws/email_pub.asc) Email:
jennifer@hn20.kittenme.ws No recruit services please (I won't do your
technical interview or proficiency test, please don't ask to waste my time).

------
braunshizzle
SEEKING WORK | Ontario, Canada | REMOTE

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Website: [https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

I'm a developer with 15 years experience as a designer and full stack
developer and have managed small-med teams. I've run my own agency for the
past 11 years working with small businesses to F500 companies on a variety of
projects. Currently looking for a position with a focus on Laravel/PHP in any
industry.

~~~
GRANDUNO
Hi I am looking for a technical co founder for a B2C marketnetwork. The SMB
market is incredible and the marketnetwork is what will revolve the way people
work and earn a living.

------
mamarjan
SEEKING WORK | Serbia, Europe (CET) | REMOTE ONLY

Working as a remote full-stack freelancer and consultant since 2012 on Ruby
and Rails based systems, mostly for US based companies, in all US time zones
except Hawaii. BSc and MSc degrees in CS, 4 years of enterprise experience
(power and transmission systems) before freelancing, and around 7 more years
tinkering with computers and software before that.

With Rails I've worked successfully on greenfield projects and legacy-like
projects, with no users and millions of users, alone and in teams of Rails
developers or teams with mixed background and responsibilities, as a team
member or team lead defining development processes (for remote work). Can plan
infrastructure requirements and scale, monitor and optimize systems. Can adopt
existing rules in a team or build something from scratch.

Available full-time, part-time or any other level of commitment for new
projects or existing projects needing new features or just some love. You can
reach me at marian.povolny@protonmail.com or through UpWork
[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~0121c4ff90f7a4e359/](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~0121c4ff90f7a4e359/)

Limited travel is fine once we're allowed to travel again.

Recent tech stack experience: VPS servers or dedicated, Ruby on Rails (and the
usual gems), Sinatra, RSpec, Cucumber, PostgreSQL, Linux, Ubuntu, Debian, API
integration (Stripe, Twilio, Sendgrid, Google Calendar and Office365 calendar,
...), Elasticsearch, nginx, Passenger, Unicorn, JavaScript, reactive HTML/CSS,
Bootstrap, git, Redis, SQL, microservices, jQuery, barcode (as in those black
and white stripes), a little React, AWS and Docker experience...

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Software

Engineer experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as a
technical contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech
(HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com](https://harrymoreno.com)

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10+ years of experience. I worked on a
wide range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React, MobX, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Flask, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App Performance, Solr,
Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software Architecture, Docker,
DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
mattbroach
SEEKING WORK | New York City, USA | Remote

Full Stack Developer in the fullest sense, with experience in design and video
production as well as code. Great for small teams who needs someone able to
step into a variety of roles, but I've also worked with larger clients with
more specialized needs. Recent work as focused extensively on development
around esports and livestreaming, including but not limited to:

    
    
       - API Integration for Mixer and Twitch
       - Chatbots
       - Stream Overlays
       - Twitch Extensions
    

Deep, extensive experience with Python/Django/Rest-Framework/Channels and
Javascript/React, as well as a bunch of technologies geared towards live or
interactive video like Max/MSP. Familiar with AWS, GCP, and Postgres. Capable
of learning new stacks quickly.

\- Github: [https://github.com/MattBroach](https://github.com/MattBroach)

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbroach](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbroach)

\- email: broach@aya.yale.edu

------
guilledevel
SEEKING WORK | Montevideo, Uruguay (EST+1) | Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP7, Javascript, Typescript, AngularJS, Angular +2, React,
Symfony, Docker, Terraform, AWS, Kubernetes.

Website: [https://guille.cloud](https://guille.cloud)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillermomas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillermomas/)

Email: You can find it at [https://guille.cloud](https://guille.cloud)

Résumé/CV: Email me

Github: [https://github.com/guille-mas](https://github.com/guille-mas)

I'm a full-stack developer, knowledgeable on DevOps techniques, and an
effective team player with +13 years of experience writing PHP backends, +12
years writing Javascript/HTML/CSS frontends, and +2 years working with Docker,
Terraform and AWS. I help remote teams improve their streams of value,
delivering solid solutions at every layer of a web application: frontend,
backend, architecture, infrastructure.

Hourly rate: 90 USD.

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE (EU/USA OK)

Software Architect / Senior Full Stack Engineer with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. I can work during
PT/ET hours!

    
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Where I can help most:
        * Rapid Proof of Concept / Prototype implementation
        * Design of scalable software architecture (Backend + DevOps)
        * API design, implementation and documentation
        * Code Reviews, Python/Django mentoring
        * Team leadership
    
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      GitHub:              https://github.com/rootxnet
      Website/Resume:      https://michallech.info
      Skype:               ferdezz

------
codeadict
SEEKING WORK | Saint Petersburg, FL (UTC/GMT -4/EDT) | REMOTE ONLY

We're RedClaw Technologies, a distributed coop recently started by 3 friends,
we specialize in real time-high concurrency web applications and IoT
communication infrastructure. We all have over 10 years of experience working
at IoT startups, Cisco and are regular contributors to OSS projects like the
VerneMQ MQTT Broker ([https://vernemq.com](https://vernemq.com)).

We develop backend APIs, Real-Time web applications using WebSockets or MQTT
protocol, Edge to Cloud communication infrastructures, chatbots, messaging
platforms as well as VerneMQ and RabbitMQ consulting (Production tunning and
setup, messaging patterns, plugin development, and support). We prefer to work
with small startups and will give priority to projects that promote energy
saving and/or addressing environmental issues.

Technologies we use:

* Languages (Erlang/OTP, Elixir, Golang, Python, HTML5, CSS, Javascript)

* Frameworks (Phoenix, Django)

* Target Platforms (AWS, ARM, Baremetal)

* Messaging (MQTT, AMQP, WebSockets, ZeroMQ)

* Protocols (TCP, MQTT, HTTP, Zigbee, Bluetooth)

* DB(PostgreSQL, LevelDB, Redis, Mnesia)

Get in touch with us at:

Web: [https://www.redclawtech.com](https://www.redclawtech.com)

Email: info@redclawtech.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/redclawtech](https://github.com/redclawtech)

My direct LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/codeadict/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/codeadict/)

------
GauntletWizard
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | Remote OK

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
imgeraldalinio
SEEKING WORK | Cebu, Philippines (UTC+8) | REMOTE ONLY Linux System
Administrator, 6+ years experience

Skills and Experienced:

Scrum with the team.

Amazon Web Services:

EC2 - InstanceType, EBS, Snapshot, ReservedInstance, AMI, Autoscaling and
LoadBalancing.

RDS - MySQL and Aurora Serverless.

S3 - LifeCycleManagement, Versioning, ACL, Static Website and DataEncryption.

EFS - Distributed Network Files System.

Cloudfront - Fast content delivery network (CDN) service.

CloudWatch - Collects monitoring and operational data in the form of logs,
metrics, alarms and events.

SNS - Push-based messaging and managed publish/subscribe topics.

Route53 - Domain Name System (DNS) service.

VPC - RecurityGroups, RoutingTable, InternetGateway, CustomVPC and VPCPeering.

IAM - User, Groups, Roles, and Policy.

Linux - Ubuntu, Haproxy, Apache2, MySQL Database and Git.

Centralized Logging with - Kibana, filebeat, and Elasticsearch.

CMS - WordPress, Laravel.

Scripting Language - Bash Shell, AWK Sed, etc.

Automate-everything using Bash, etc.

Personal - passion for opensource software.

Skype ID: live:85140285806efa2c

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/imgeraldalinio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/imgeraldalinio)

Website Blog: [https://geraldalinio.com](https://geraldalinio.com)

------
joseph
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I have 15 years professional experience in systems engineering and
infrastructure development.

I've helped companies get their affairs in order in the cloud, going from AWS
accounts with ad-hoc management to well-oiled machines with change management,
accountability, and an audit trail.

I've implemented monitoring systems that took companies from losing money to
millions in profits, thanks to automated discovery and no more missing of
important alerts.

I'm well versed in containers, Kubernetes, infrastructure as code, and CI/CD.
My primary languages for development are Go and Python.

I can be reached at joseph at cloudboss.co.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjosephwright/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjosephwright/)
GitHub: [http://github.com/cloudboss](http://github.com/cloudboss) and
[http://github.com/rjosephwright](http://github.com/rjosephwright)

------
teekay
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Jack of all trades - full stack but happiest at the back-end. Hands-on product
and project management experience give me an edge in getting the big picture
fast. I will grok your idea quickly and be your reliable partner from
inception to deployment and beyond.

Favorite stack: .NET, then Node.js (Typescript rules!), PHP (Laravel is pretty
awesome). Often MongoDB but prefer SQL wherever possible.

Industry exposure: finance, telecoms, insurance. Most of my engagements
recently are centered around helping Fortune 500-sized companies navigate the
new digital landscape.

Availability: prefer flat-price projects with fixed scope. You can be located
anywhere but some timezone overlap is desirable.

Working mode: remote, happy to meet for the initial kick-off and planning.

My partner is an inspirational designer and a wonderful human being. If you
need code AND design, you'll get a 2-in-1 deal.

Personal website with links to Github etc.:
[https://tomaskohl.com/about/](https://tomaskohl.com/about/)

------
oakesm9
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Brighton, UK / React Native Developer with extensive
"real" native experience

I am a React Native Developer with a background working as both an Android and
iOS developer using Objective-C, Swift, Java, and Kotlin.

I have been focusing on React Native for a few years now as it is the
framework that best meets the needs of most of my clients.

I am available to help with either making modifications to existing apps or
building new apps.

I also specialise in upgrading the version of React Native that your app uses.
I have written guides for upgrading to each React Native version, but if you
are still struggling then please get in touch for a fixed price quote for me
to perform the upgrade.

Email: hello@mattoakes.net

Website: [https://mattoakes.net](https://mattoakes.net)

React Native Upgrade guides:
[https://reactnative.thenativebits.com/courses/upgrade-
react-...](https://reactnative.thenativebits.com/courses/upgrade-react-
native/)

------
hwwc
SEEKING WORK | Backend Services; Data Engineering; Systems Engineering

Location: Boston, US | Remote: Yes

I'm an experienced software engineer looking for part-time and short-term
contracts.

I've most recently worked in the data-analytics backend-stack: from ETL to
database design to web-api to devops. One of my major projects is an analytics
engine for web applications using Rust and Clickhouse
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract)).

However, I'm naturally curious and happy to work in any domain which requires
high performance and maintainable code. I've worked with a distributed worker
system, debugged async database drivers, and implemented text layout
primitives.

Primary Skills: Rust, Python, Linux, Google Compute Platform, ClickhouseDB,
Postgresql

Production Experience with: Python/Pandas, Node/JS, AWS, Docker, Redis, MySql,
Nginx

Github: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen)

Contact: hello@hwc.io

------
blizkreeg
SEEKING WORK

Part-time, contract, interim, or consulting Product/Engineering lead roles

I'm an experienced product and engineering leader. I've built productive,
talented prod/eng teams and shipped delightful products at multiple startups.
At my last startup, I took a SaaS product from a back of napkin sketch to
software with dozens of business customers and in the process we raised
venture funding. Prior to that, I led a 10-person eng team at a well-known
startup in SF.

What I do:

\- I will lead your product and eng functions - I will drive all aspects of
product development, including product research, talking to your customers,
product strategy, sprint planning/execution, and ultimately, successful
product delivery.

\- Provide product and/or engineering leadership and make sure your team is
motivated and building the right thing without over-engineering it.

\- Ensure that good product and engineering practices are built into your
organizational culture.

\- Help keep your product and business moving in this time

Resume: upon request

Location: SF/Oakland/Remote

Willing to relocate: No

Email: in my profile

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
felixvolny
SEEKING WORK | Vienna, Austria or relocate | Remote + Onsite

Experienced JavaScript / Frontend / Fullstack Engineer.

React, GraphQl, Node, UI/UX, APIs, SPAs, Web APIs, offline-first, React
Native, Electron

[https://felix-volny-projects.netlify.com/projects-2018/](https://felix-volny-
projects.netlify.com/projects-2018/),
[https://github.com/volny/](https://github.com/volny/),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/felix-volny/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/felix-
volny/)

My current interests are GraphQl (front- and backend, experience with
Apollo/Prisma React/Node/Postgres stack in production), serverless and CI/CD
in general, modern web APIs, and data visualization in the browser. Huge plus
if I get to work on some of these!

Please get in touch at felix@volny.co to let me know how I can be helpful!

------
uplift_ltd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL
(React & Django), python (Django, Flask, AppEngine), Scala.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or mobile apps and
take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineering consultants who started Uplift to build amazing
software and solve complex problems.

As former founders, we understand tech companies. Running a business is hard.
You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

We specialize in helping take an idea, spec document, or business need and
turn it into a platform.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For details, previous work and testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
DennisArslan
SEEKING WORK | DevOps Engineer | REMOTE

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
    
      Technologies:
      • Cloud Platforms (e.g. AWS, GCP, Azure, OpenStack)
      • Ansible and Puppet Certified Professional
      • Docker Containers and Kubernetes
      • Linux Infrastructures
      • Scripting in Python, PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Bash
      • Building CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins
      • Hashicorp Tools as Terraform, Consul, Serf, Packer, Vault
      • Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Grafana
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan)
/
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20-%20DevOps%20Engineer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello@arslan.co.uk

------
arturrdias
SEEKING WORK | Porto, Portugal | Remote or In Town

    
    
      Technologies:
    

Node.js, React, ASP.NET, HTML, CSS (SASS), Azure, AWS, Docker, Git,
JavaScript, C#, Business Intelligence, Analytics, Xamarin.Forms, SQL Server,
PowerBI.

    
    
      Résumé/CV:
    

We're a development team for a start-up that has had a significant drop in
sales due to the COVID-19, due to impact in our operations. Thus, we're also
looking for a 2/3 month project that will help us overcome this situation with
less of an economic impact. We've developed a product that generated over $1 M
USD in sales in the last two years. We offer a full team for a turn-key
project if possible - 2 developers, 1 designer, 1 digital marketing manager
and 1 product owner/scrum master. Will share more detail and skills, along
with history of successful developments, upon contact.

    
    
      Email:
    

portostartup2020@gmail.com

Hit us up for any topic! Thanks!

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

Hi HN. We're Nerevu Group, a distributed team of data gurus that specialize in
creating interactive data driven dashboards.

We excel at integrating with and developing backend APIs, customizing open
data platforms, creating sleek visualizations, and automating marketing
analytics reports.

Contact me at rcummings at nerevu dot com

Our tools:

* Languages (Python, CoffeeScript/JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3)

* Frameworks (Flask, Mithril.js, Node.js, Express, CKAN)

* Libraries (Brunch, D3, Leaflet, KeystoneJS, SQLAlchemy)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

More info:

* [https://www.nerevu.com](https://www.nerevu.com)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies](https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/services](https://www.nerevu.com/services)

* [https://github.com/nerevu](https://github.com/nerevu)

------
peterbozso
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance consultant, specialized in Microsoft technologies, especially
the application development parts of Azure.

I help my customers by providing valuable technical and architectural guidance
as well as hands-on help with the implementation of their projects targeting
many different client-side technologies (React, ASP.NET Core, Microsoft Bot
Framework) and the underlying infrastructure for all of them: Azure. I also
support my customers transforming their software development process to follow
Agile best practices by utilizing Azure DevOps.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterbozso/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterbozso/)

Blog: [https://peterbozso.com/](https://peterbozso.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/peterbozso](https://github.com/peterbozso)

------
tasubotadas
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Europe, Vienna | Technical Lead in Machine Learning |
20 hours/week

I am a technical lead with experience (10y+) in building APIs, Full-Stack
systems, and ML/DL solutions. To mention a few, my teams and I have designed
systems to process 100s of TB of data, deployed conversational (speech)
agents, and I have coached junior developers to build OCR and Speech
Recognition systems. I've hired and managed developers, introduced them to TDD
and CI concepts.

Ideally, I am looking for clients with projects that need to do some data
crunching. I love working with startups as I used to run one.

Technologies: Python, PyTorch, Keras, PyMC, Pandas, Java, Spring Boot, Rust,
Google Cloud, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Spark, Ansible

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadassubonis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadassubonis/)

Email: tadas dot subonis at gmail dot com

Hourly Rate: 120€/h

------
sochix
SEEKING WORK | Russia, Moscow | Remote

Email: ilia@ipirozhenko.com

If you’re looking for CTO or technical partner who can solve a wide array of
technical tasks then you’ve come to the right place! I’m a polyglot
programmer, so I can take care of a whole stack of technologies that you have,
including old ones. Currently, my preferable stack is Node.js with any NoSQL
warehouse for a backend, React for a frontend, Python for ML related tasks and
Docker for infrastructure.

In addition, I’m a tech entrepreneur, which means that I want to solve
technical tasks that will help your business grow and generate more income.

Preferable stack: Node.js/JavaScript/React/Docker

Timezone: UTC+3

Experience: [https://ipirozhenko.com/bio](https://ipirozhenko.com/bio)

Projects: [https://ipirozhenko.com/projects](https://ipirozhenko.com/projects)

I'm happy to talk business or simply give you some free advice. DM me!

------
praveenperera
SEEKING WORK | Waterloo, ON Canada (UTC-5) | REMOTE ONLY

Fullstack Developer, 7+ years experience

Backend: Elixir, Rust

Frontend: React, ReasonML, Elm

Mobile: React Native

DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, Dokku

Email: me@praveenperera.com

Availability: 20-25 hrs / week

I love Elixir and I’ve been using it and Phoenix since August 2015. Before
that I was mostly doing Ruby/Rails work.

In the frontend I’ve mostly worked with React. I’ve also done a few web
projects using Elm and ReasonML. As well mobile apps using React Native.

Other stuff:

Personal GitHub:
[https://github.com/praveenperera](https://github.com/praveenperera)

Company GitHub: [http://github.com/avencera](http://github.com/avencera)

Neglected Blog: [http://blog.praveenperera.com](http://blog.praveenperera.com)

Tutorials: [https://avencera.com/learn/](https://avencera.com/learn/)

If you think you can use me for something you can contact me at
me@praveenperera.com

------
sinisamikulic
SEEKING PART TIME WORK | Central Europe | Remote

Frontend engineer and web consultant with 8 years of experience in highly
successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://smikulic.com/#work](https://smikulic.com/#work)).

My strengths are in UI/UX product development and frontend infrastructure.
Looking for part-time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://smikulic.com](https://smikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: sinisa@codewell.studio

\---

Sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
seiyria
SEEKING WORK | Oshkosh, WI | Remote

Frontend: Angular, Vue, Ionic, more
([https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf](https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf))

Mobile: Ionic w/ Cordova

I work exclusively with JavaScript/Typescript and work on a lot of open source
projects ([https://github.com.seiyria](https://github.com.seiyria)). Previous
open-source projects I've worked on include:

* bootstrap-slider (a popular slider component that fits in with bootstrap)

* IdleLands (an idle MORPG that accrued thousands of users over a few years)

* more - check out [https://seiyria.dev/portfolio](https://seiyria.dev/portfolio)

I'm available for any work you might have. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and
I can either build your frontend or integrate with your team to help them do
it more effectively.

My availability is 30-40 hours per week.

Feel free to email kyle+hn@seiyria.com!

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Northern Europe, Remote.

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

Our technology stack: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java,
Scala); Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of
services); databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic,
Couchbase, Redis, Event Store.

For contact details please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/) or contact us via
email hello[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

------
Sanjay_143
SEEKING WORK| Ahmedabad, India | REMOTE

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development. Here's my GitHub Link in which you can
see in the last year only I have almost done 2,516 contributions and I have
work with many clients currently, You can surely check out my clean code and
the repositories which I have created.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

My current Stack: React, Redux, React Native, Angular, Node, Javascript, CSS,
HTML, jquery, UI/UX, d3, Wordpress, Shopify, Laravel, PHP.

I can start work immediately.

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64..).

Email- makasanas@yahoo.in or sm104030@gmail.com

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Cloud consultant.

Skills:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - From 20K live server installs, to GPU-based infrastructure automation for a MedTech company. I've done my fair share of cloud infrastructure work (Terraform or without).

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently automated GPU-based
infrastructure for a MedTech startup, before that worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
MLforreal
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Location: Berlin, Client location: Global

Topic: machine learning & data science. Experience Level: Team lead/head of ML
with over a decade of experience.

Background: PhD in machine learning and applied mathematics.

I help enterprises and fast growing startups across various business
verticals. Representative examples

• Built a marketing channel optimization and attribution tool for a multi-
billion dollar enterprise

• Interim head of data science for a startup: guided their data science team
on a IoT based solution for non-intrusive monitoring of patients

• Built a credit default model for a fintech firm

• Created a vision based real-time controller for a mechatronic system

• Developed and implemented a dialog manager for a voice driven assistant

• Setup and grew data science teams for startups in mobility, IoT and energy

Client references and a pro-bono consulting session available upon request.
Please send across a mail with a brief introduction/description.

E: MLfortherealworld@protonmail.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we're looking for well rounded software engineers with mid/senior
experience.

1\. Backend Java engineer, full-time (30+hrs/wk):

* Spring framework

* MongoDb or NoSQL

* jUnit, unit tests, mocking, TDD, CI/CD

* Troubleshoot production issues

* Bonus: GCP

2\. Mid/senior in 2+ of these:

* React/React Native

* Django (python)

* GraphQL (Django & React+Apollo)

Bonus:

* Freelance: deliverables, estimating, non-technical clients (most important)

* TypeScript

* Heroku or AWS

* Scala, Laravel

* Excellent CSS skills

* Native iOS/Android

* SQL

* Critical thinking, build from rough specs (no designs)

One of our core values is continuous learning: within the industry & from each
other. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences, abilities and
perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator,
apply now!

Begin part-time.

Web designers can check out our site for details.

To apply:

* Location and preferred working hours (US timezone required)

* Details about your experience with all of the above skills & technologies.

* Before applying, please read: [https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/](https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/)

Email hn@uplift.ltd

------
nicolaslem
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE USA/EU

Experienced Python developer who enjoys writing backend code with Django and
Flask. Having worked as a DevOps for a large Cloud provider as well as smaller
startups in different countries, I like helping teams of all horizons to build
reliable infrastructure.

Technologies I love working with:

• Python 3, Flask and Django

• PostgreSQL and Redis

• Ansible

• Debian

• Docker

Past Experiences:

• USA Remote - Restaurant industry - Development of online ordering services
and Point-of-Sales systems

• Poland - B2B Startup - Backend API development using Flask

• France - European cloud provider - Automating the deployment of large cloud
infrastructures

Email: nicolas[at]lemanchet.fr GitHub:
[https://github.com/NicolasLM](https://github.com/NicolasLM)

------
vijay_nair
SEEKING WORK • INDIA • REMOTE OKAY

Portfolio: [https://dffrnt.com](https://dffrnt.com)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Experience: 14 years

Branding and Identity designer for startups. From logos and collateral
(business cards, letterheads), to social media banners as well as websites and
web apps (Node+Mongo back-end, Vanilla JS front-end).

Designer of the award-winning branding for io.js, which has now become the new
Node.js — [https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept) Social
banners for io.js on Twitter:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/official_iojs](https://mobile.twitter.com/official_iojs)

Previously, I was Front-end engineer at Infinera working on web-based telecom
solutions (NMS).

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | Remote (central time USA) | Writing technical articles and
tutorials

I am a technical content writer specializing in longform high-value
programming tutorials. I create the engaging content that your blog,
newsletter, or other publication needs. Clients include Twilio, Smashing
Magazine, WonderProxy, FloydHub (YC W17), and more. I have capacity for a
couple more articles or similar projects this month. I also happily provide
consulting on your developer-focused content and strategy.

Email: philip @ kiely . xyz

Full publication list:
[https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html](https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html)

Selected Post: [https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-
python/](https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-python/)

------
taimoorsattar7
WordPress, API | Looking for work.

I am an __independent __designer and developer. I build themes and plugins
using WordPress with 2+ years of experience. I have been building a website
using WordPress APIs and integrating them into Javascript framework like
React, Svelte, etc.

Technologies:

    
    
        * Javascript, NodeJS, HTML, CSS
    
        * WordPress, React, Svelte
    

# Contact Information:

Email: taimoorsattar7@gmail.com

Website: [https://taimoorsattar.dev](https://taimoorsattar.dev)

Resume:
[https://taimoorsattar.dev/resume.pdf](https://taimoorsattar.dev/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/taimoorsattar7](https://github.com/taimoorsattar7)

Project: [https://www.underlinejobs.com](https://www.underlinejobs.com)

Skype: taimoorsattar7_1

------
jacobbudin
SEEKING FREELANCER | Kettle | Senior Java Web Developer | REMOTE (NY/CA-based)

Kettle is a growing, award-winning digital agency. We are a team of thinkers,
makers, and storytellers who love working together to build ambitious, human-
centric experiences. We create digital-first products, content, and campaigns
through carefully crafted partnerships with the leading brands of today and
tomorrow.

\---

Senior Java Web Developer (Freelance / Remote)

\- Build complex, dynamic web applications and APIs from prototyping to
deployment using modern MVC frameworks and design patterns \- 4+ years
experience in Java \- Efficiently integrate and debug third-party APIs

More info/apply: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/373860/senior-java-web-
develo...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/373860/senior-java-web-developer-
kettle)

------
xTWOz
SEEKING WORK | Remote Europe

We are a small distributed development team, looking for mid-sized projects,
solving complex business problems.

Location: Belgium, Hungary, Bulgaria

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: no, but we can travel for meetings (ideally in Europe)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Elixir, JavaScript, Ember.js, React.js,
Angular.js, Vue.js

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hello@weareevermore.com

Our experience is primarily with international non profit organisations, where
we have helped them transform their brand or build custom
intranet/collaboration platforms to ease their daily routine. Our ethos as a
team is to never cut corners and always make the extra mile, something which
we believe differs us from many companies on the market. You can definitely
rely on a positive vibe working with us.
[https://weareevermore.com/](https://weareevermore.com/)

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote

3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK | EU/USA | REMOTE (UTC/PST/EST)

We are a small and friendly team of Software Engineers with Startup mentality,
specialising in Python/Django and MERN - (MongoDB, Express.js, React,
Node.js), React Native, Electron, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS.

We've created a lot of successful Prototypes, Minimal viable Products and
Demos for startups that were short on time and cash to get their foot in the
door!

We have worked as team extension, created complex Web, Desktop and IOS/Android
apps, scraping solutions, NLP and TensorFlow based parsers, Advanced Computer
Vision and OCR SaaS, provided maintenance and DevOps services.

Very friendly and communicative team, eager to hear your story!

You can contact us at hello@rootxnet.com Our website:
[https://www.rootxnet.com](https://www.rootxnet.com)

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+2/CEST) | REMOTE

Five person team of developers and a designer. 36 years combined experience.
Working on projects varying from small to enterprise SaaS. Part of an
outsourced team or full product ownership, in-house PM. Mostly with clients
from USA to Australia. Take care!

Email: hello@pixoff.co

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co) (hint: click the "turn-on"
button)

Rate: Either fixed per project or $30-$65/hour;

Specialized in:

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android), 360 video apps.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and monthly/yearly maintenance of
WordPress based websites.

Tech stack used:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL,

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Cheers

------
stackhead
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: OK, have worked fulltime remote for 4+ years I'm an experienced (>10
years) embedded software engineer. I have a bachelor's in electrical
engineering. I've experience is split between bare-bones RTOS embedded
(FreeRTOS) and various flavors of embedded Linux. I'm typically involved in
rapid prototyping to look for market fit.

Examples of previous work:

    
    
      * Video streaming on legacy embedded hardware
      * Yocto environment to support higher-level language development in embedded devices
      * OSGi training
      * FreeRTOS development
    

stackhead.com james.ocarroll@stackhead.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jocarrol](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jocarrol)

------
TiagoDuarte
SEEKING WORK | Portugal, Europe | REMOTE

Technologies: React, HTML, CSS, JavaScript (ES6+), Next.js, Gatsby.js, Redux,
MobX, GraphQL, Styled Components, Emotion, PostCSS, OOCSS, SMACSS, Bootstrap,
Figma, Sketch, Node.js

Résumé:
[https://tiagoduarte.com/static/resume.pdf](https://tiagoduarte.com/static/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@tiagoduarte.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/HelloTiago](https://github.com/HelloTiago)

I'm a seasoned front-end developer with extensive experience working with both
designers and backend developers to implement modern and performant UIs. I
enjoy working in a fast paced environment and preferably in small teams, but I
don't shy away from being part of a large team.

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US We are a
development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to
help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs,
products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery,
kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core
practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
TypeScript, React and React-Native).

Local only:

    
    
        • Ruby & Rails
        • Python
        • iOS
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        • React Native
        • Android
        • Elixir & Phoenix 
        • Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        • ML, AI, & Data Science
        • Kafka

~~~
charleshmartin
Available. Expertise in ruby, python, ML, AI, data science

~~~
promptworks
In my haste, I forgot to mention how to get in touch!
[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

Looking forward to hearing from you.

------
pauljreger
SEEKING PART TIME WORK | USA / Oregon | Remote

I am a freelance C/C++ developer with over 35 years of experience delivering
high quality software. I do design work, develop code, debug code, measure and
tune performance and even tested code, developed automated tests. I have
worked for clients on the west coast of the USA in many different industries.
Recently, I have focused on high performance computing with fabric
communications. I have a BSCS with a minor in Mathematics.

Technologies: C/C++, Linux, git, emacs.

Location: Oregon (USA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV: Ping me in email.

Email: pauljreger1958@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
reger-7072b81/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-reger-7072b81/)

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (but we're in the Fort Wayne, Indiana, USA area)

Impact Upgrade
([https://www.impactupgrade.com](https://www.impactupgrade.com)) is a tech and
operations consulting company, solely focused on nonprofits. We have a
pipeline full of a wide variety of work and are always looking for additional
help. Some of the current needs:

\- Salesforce admin/analyst + familiarity with Apex/Visualforce

\- Systems integration, data unification, automation, scripting (with a focus
on Java -- bonus points if you've worked with these APIs: Salesforce, HubSpot,
Stripe, Twilio, QuickBooks)

Please email brett@impactupgrade.com with your specialties and hourly rates.
NO AGENCIES OR GROUPS -- we only work directly with individuals. Thanks!

------
benzesandbetter
\------

SEEKING WORK Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've
designed, maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services
for clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as
well as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
john-j
SEEKING WORK | Poland, Europe | REMOTE

Full stack, web applications developer with 9 years of commercial experience.
I specialise in web technologies, but have worked with desktop applications,
hardware programming, image/video processing and other domains.

Available full-time, part-time or any other level of commitment for new
projects or existing projects needing new features, maintenance or fixing.

Limited travel is fine once we're allowed to travel again.

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, PHP, React, Redux, Electron,
Symfony, Laravel and many others.

LinkedIn profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-
jablonski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-jablonski/)

Contact: contact [at] jablonski.dev

------
leifg
SEEKING WORK | San Diego, CA | Remote (German National with US work permit)

Developer for more than 11 years. Excellent communication skills specializing
in third party integrations (Hubspot CRM and Salesforce).

I provide domain knowledge in: Real Estate, Travel and Banking.

Technologies (primary): Ruby, Elixir, JavaScript, React

Technologies (secondary): Java, Salesforce

Email: hello@leif.io Github:
[https://github.com/leifg](https://github.com/leifg) Web-sites:
[https://leif.io](https://leif.io) CV: [https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pd...](https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pdf)

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Remote-only; based in Rhine-Ruhr, Germany

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 20 years
of experience.

I design and develop business solutions and applications. I help companies in
terms of software quality and knowledge transfer.

Technologically, in recent years my focus has been Angular and Spring Boot.
I'm a long-time Java and Spring developer and I have lots of experience with
RDBMS as well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
mr-developer
SEEKING WORK

Hello, I'm Chethan Bhat. I'm a full stack developer with 4 years of
experience.

Location: Mangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies

> HTML, CSS, JavaScript

> React (with hooks + context api), Redux (State Management)

> Node + Express (for backend apis)

> PHP

> MongoDB, MySQL, Firebase

Website: [https://chethanbhat.com/](https://chethanbhat.com/)

About me:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/frvpwc/for_hire_fr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/frvpwc/for_hire_freelance_web_developer_25hr_websites/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chethanbhat90/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chethanbhat90/)

Email: hello@chethanbhat.com, devchethan90@gmail.com

------
heliasvieira
SEEKING WORK:

Remote - Team of senior full-stack engineers, systems architects, and QA
analysts with a 10-year background working for major organizations in
Scandinavia and the US

Location: Brazil (GMT-3)

Skills & Technologies: Javascript, React, React Native, Node, Symfony/PHP,
AWS, Bootstrap, MySQL, Postgres, PWA

Email: hi@nextly.team

We have a strong background building scalable technology solutions as
technical subcontractors in projects for organizations like the UN, Fortune
500 companies, the International Olympic Committee, awarded startups, and
other renowned clients worldwide. We usually partner up with digital agencies
that handle visual design/creative for clients but need help with the
technical aspects and software development part of a project.

------
antfx
SEEKING FREELANCER | Red5Pro or WebRTC/MediaSoup | REMOTE

Red5Pro ([https://www.red5pro.com/](https://www.red5pro.com/))

I run a live streaming platform on a Red5Pro single instance broadcasting via
WebRTC but I don't have the time to invest into expanding it myself so I'm
looking for someone with solid Red5Pro experience to help with the setup and
deployment including:

\- General advice/guidance on setup \- Cluster setup \- Adaptive bitrate

Or:

MediaSoup ([https://mediasoup.org/](https://mediasoup.org/))

Alternatively, I'm very interested in speaking to someone with solid MediaSoup
experience as a possible alternative to Red5Pro.

Email: miked@antfx.com

------
KristinaStoj
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote

Front End React Developer looking for a job

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6/7/8, jQuery, JSON, AJAX, React, Redux, RESTful
API's, CSS, HTML, Bootstrap, Jest, Enzyme, Photoshop

Interested in: Front End Development, UI\UX

Website/Résumé/CV:
[https://gjozevkristina.netlify.com/](https://gjozevkristina.netlify.com/)

Email: kristina.gjozev@gmail.com

Hi there, my name is Kristina! I am a front end developer who is passionate
and knowledgeable about both the visual and technical aspects of creating an
app. Highly motivated working on projects with a team and building powerful
products that will provide intuitive and beautiful user experiences.

------
SubseaEngineer
SEEKING WORK | Scotland | Remote

Mechanical engineer and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D and critical
system experience. Over a decade of working in underwater instrumentation,
including large projects and specialised instrumentation for unique
applications.

SolidWorks and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001 experience.
Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production run
manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

No project too small, willing to work with all sectors for reasonable rates.
willing to do everything from turning hand sketches into drawings to full
concept to pre production development.

please contact SubseaEngineering at outlook.com for any inquiries.

------
rprogconsult
SEEKING WORK | Greater NYC | Remote OK

I work with fintechs and hedge funds to implement solutions for wealth
management, derivatives pricing and trade execution

Background: PhD Mathematics

My expertise includes:

    
    
        • Macroeconomic and fundamental data
        • forecasting returns
        • Scenario analysis
        • Portfolio optimization approaches
        • Derivatives pricing models
        • Monte Carlo simulations
        • VaR (Value-at-Risk, historical and parametric VaR) and other risk calculations
        • Asset class performance attribution
        • Automatic rebalancing of portfolios
        • Scenario based back testing
        • R programming
    

E: rprogconsult@gmail.com

------
snilsmitchell
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Mexico currently) UI/UX Designer, 7 years’
experience, 45+ successful projects completed, clients in 15 countries.

Portfolio: sebas.design

I design digital products for web, mobile, and tablet. Worked on projects for
Nokia, the United Nations, Conservation International, and Silicon Valley
startups. 1 work product acquired by National Geographic.

\-- Services --

* UI Design: I create quality, minimal designs in the latest styles.

* UX Design: Expert in usability best practices, designing, conducting, and analysing UX research.

* Design process management

* Tools: Sketch, Figma, Illustrator, InVision, Zeplin, Framer

* Excellent communicator, written and verbally. I listen well and try to accomplish exactly what you need.

\-- Availability --

Freelance and contract, up to 40 hours/week.

------
jbirer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bucharest, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure

Technologies: React and React Native apps with an emphasis on cryptocurrency
based SPAs (Mobile wallets, crypto powered mobile apps)

Website: [https://github.com/atillabirer/js-
portfolio](https://github.com/atillabirer/js-portfolio)

Email: bireratilla@gmail.com

Rate: €20/hr

For the past 3 years I have been developing React and React Native apps
revolving around cryptocurrencies (Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash, Ethereum etc.)
including a Dash based beauty contest app and a store product management and
observation app in React Native. I love challenging complex projects that
require me to come up with novel solutions and push my abilities. Hit me up!

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
danego
SEEKING WORK | Croatia | Remote only

Technologies: iOS development in Swift and Objective-C; C++ (some Qt); Go;
some Ruby, Python

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/druzman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/druzman/)

Email: drago_at_ruzman_dot_net

I'm a software developer with 10 years of experience on iOS platform with
strong C++ background. Recently mostly worked on multimedia and VoIP/Chat
apps. Experienced in working remotely with European and U.S.-based companies.
Ideally looking for part-time work, but I'm open to full-time and long term
opportunities.

------
ahmad_muzakkir
SEEKING WORK | MALAYSIA | REMOTE

I'm a Go backend software engineer with 3 years experience. I've worked on a
couple of open source projects in Go. Previously, I used to work as Android
developer.

I'm looking for entry/mid level positions in backend.

Technologies: Go, RESTful APIs, gRPC, SQL, NoSQL, Redis, ElasticSearch,
Docker, Git, Android.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
muzakkir-90b31646/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-muzakkir-90b31646/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir](https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir)

Email: ah.muzakkir [at] gmail.com

------
imethan
SEEKING WORK -- Berkeley, CA -- Remote

I'm a former CTO and python developer with deep Django expertise looking for
freelance/contract work while in between longer stints.

* 10+ years of Python and Django experience (started on Django v0.95).

* 10+ years of Postgresql experience, happy to help with database architecture design.

* 13 years of remote work experience both as a contributor and engineering manager.

* 3-time startup CTO including a 7+ year stint founding and growing a cloud-based data analytics company.

* Very strong communication skills and work well with others.

* Fast learner and can jump into existing codebases and be productive quickly.

* Lots of experience learning from mistakes at startups and you can capitalize on that knowledge!

Email address is in my profile.

Thanks for reading!

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Americas (Colombia) | Remote Full stack developer with
extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic,
Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React, Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest)
and also experience with operations work (Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: [https://luord.com](https://luord.com)

------
nathangross
SEEKING WORK | USA - Cincinnati, Ohio | Local or Remote

My most recent design work can be seen here:
[http://nathangross.me](http://nathangross.me)

I have 16+ years experience in the design industry including mobile UX product
design, user interface design, front-end web design and development. As an
independent designer, I've worked with startups, small businesses and Fortune
500 corporations. Most recently, I was hired to launch a brand new design team
and practice and provided creative direction and design leadership for 2+
years.

UX/UI Product Design Front-end web design and development (HTML/CSS/SASS)
Figma, Sketch

Thank you!

hire@nathangross.me

------
monkin
SEEKING WORK

I believe that online design is a living organism, you can only analyse, and
adapt, so it's never truly finished. If you create something in Analytics,
AdTech, or any other NewExcitingTech drop me a note, maybe I can help. :)

Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Figma, Sketch, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, UX, UI, Game
Interfaces, HTML, CSS, Brain, Heart, and many more...

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: Send me an e-mail, and I'll reply with more details. :)

Email: p@monkin.co

Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/monkin](https://dribbble.com/monkin)

Behance: [https://www.behance.net/monkin](https://www.behance.net/monkin)

------
elpakal
SEEKING FREELANCER | CaseYak | Remote (Denver, CO USA based)

[https://www.startupschool.org/companies/xXCVj71-o4e8HQ](https://www.startupschool.org/companies/xXCVj71-o4e8HQ)

We're building an AI plugin for personal injury law firms and just finished YC
Startup School. We have a beta version of our plugin, and we need help from an
experienced frontend developer to get this ready for production so that it can
be embedded on firm sites (HTML/CSS/JavaScript).

We anticipate this will be a few weeks of work right now, with the option to
continue once live.

please email me if interested at kenny@thecaseyak.com

------
evangelosdotnl
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands | REMOTE

Dev Engineer with 10+ years of professional experience. I provide services in
User Experience, Design, and Full-Stack Engineering to bring your new complex
business challenges into being.

Extensive experience on lifting your most sophisticated software concepts to
life, with industry-leading full-cycle custom application development.

I am experienced with the following technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python,
HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB,
MySQL, Elastic Search, Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache
Tomcat

Resume/CV: available upon request

Email: info[at]evangelos.nl

Let's have a talk! Ping me at info[at]evangelos.nl

------
t312227
SEEKING WORK

devops-/cloud engineer, full-stack developer:

* location: innsbruck, austria, eu

* remote: heavily preferred, but on-site would be okay too
    
    
      technologies:
      # containers and kubernetes
      # cloud platforms (mainly AWS, GCP)
      # linux based infrastructure
      # ansible, helm, ...
      # scripting in python, javascript, bash
      # webapplications with python-django
      # common sql & nosql databases
      # ci/cd pipelines with jenkins
      # prometheus, grafana, elk
      # agile processes - mainly scrum (dev) and kanban (ops)
    

* resume: send me an e-mail, please

* e-mail: freelance@schuetz.in

* web: [https://schuetz.in](https://schuetz.in)

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Two person team, also available
individually Location: Pune, India 8+ years of experience developing,
publishing Web and Mobile Apps, Containerizing existing applications,
performing cloud migrations to a cloud provider of your choice from your
current on-premise deployment.

Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Celery, Scrapy, ReactJS, React Native, RabbitMQ,
Docker, RESTFful APIs, AWS, Azure, Postgres, GraphQL, AWS Amplify, AWS AppSync

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
3ace
SEEKING WORK | Indonesia | REMOTE

I'm a mobile application developer with experiences in using Flutter and
native code. But mainly I'm using Flutter for a couple of years now.

Besides that I also has experience in game development, with game released for
Windows (using C/C++) and mobile games (using Unity).

I also has skill in using PHP and Golang to develop backend system.

I'm open to position of Flutter mobile app developer or game developer using
Unity.

info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adeanom/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adeanom/)
contact: adeanom [at] gmail.com

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Remote | GMT +0530 | Django/Python developer (Major) Skills:
Python, Django, React, Hadoop, Cassandra, Postgres/MySQL, EC2, S3

I specialise in, Backend/Python development — POCs, rapid prototypes,
load/performance testing etc.

Server side/DB performance optimisations & design to scale. Big Data
consulting

Find out more at Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Github: [http://www.github.com/mohitranka](http://www.github.com/mohitranka)

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
loki235
SEEKING WORK | Bangalore, India | REMOTE

8+ years of experience in Full Stack development in various domains.

Core team member & Director of Engineering in my last organization which gave
me opportunity to contribute both individually and as a team in all verticals.

Have experience with various technologies like. Reactjs, React-Native, Redux,
Material-UI, Gatsby, Python, Django, Postgres, AWS, Wordpress, and more.

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lokeshgarg90/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lokeshgarg90/)
Email ID: lokeshgarg90@gmail.com

------
yami
SEEKING WORK | Strasbourg, FRANCE | REMOTE ONLY

I have been a remote java developer for the last 3+ years, mostly developing
micro services using Spring Boot / Kafka / Cassandra both as a freelance and a
full-time employee. I live in Strasbourg (France) and I’m used to working in a
distributed team spanning multiple timezones.

Technologies: Java / Spring Boot / Kafka / Cassandra / Postgres

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michelantoine/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michelantoine/)

Email: michel.br.antoine at pm dot me

------
saad-tarhi
SEEKING WORK | Morocco | Remote

Technologies: React JS, Vue.js, Gatsby, JavaScript (ES6+), HTML5, Semantic
HTML, CSS3, Responsive design, Sass, Material Design, Webpack, Git, GitHub,
Bitbucket, GitLab, Netlify, Jest, Firebase, Lighthouse, PSD/Sketch to HTML
Coding, WordPress.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LEhKDYl5KuDmit-4g5_5gCcBGj5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LEhKDYl5KuDmit-4g5_5gCcBGj5..).

Email: saad.trh@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/saad-
tarhi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/saad-tarhi/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tarhi-saad](https://github.com/tarhi-saad)

7+ years of experience; specializes in Front-End Engineering. Here are the
kind of services that I can provide for you:

\- Building Web Apps: I have good experience in developing web apps with great
UI/UX design. You can check my latest projects on my GitHub account to see
what I can do. I'm an expert in Vanilla JS (ES6) / Webpack, and I also use
React JS and Vue.js to speed up the development process. I love this field,
and I don't stop learning.

Here are some links to my latest work:

[https://github.com/tarhi-saad/TodoMVC-Vanilla-ES6](https://github.com/tarhi-
saad/TodoMVC-Vanilla-ES6)

[https://github.com/tarhi-saad/tic-tac-toe](https://github.com/tarhi-saad/tic-
tac-toe)

[https://github.com/tarhi-saad/Library](https://github.com/tarhi-saad/Library)

\- If you need a WordPress developer: Most of my career I did build and
maintained WordPress websites (SEO optimization, build a custom theme -
PSD/Sketch to WordPress)

\- PSD/Sketch to HTML5 / CSS3 (animation) / JavaScript (A pixel perfect
conversion)

For more information, I invite you to check my "Resume"

------
wichert
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Leiden, The Netherlands

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Go, C++, Node, JavaScript, TypeScript, React, SPA, SSR,
SQL, REST, GraphQL, Docker, Kubernetes, CloudFormation, CircleCI

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wichert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wichert/)

Former CTO of several startups. Experienced full stack dev and project lead.
Lots of experience working remotely and with remote teams. I love working with
a team to get projects off the ground and making them successful.

Contact me at wichert[at]wiggy.net

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK | TORONTO, CANADA | REMOTE OK

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Typescript, Docker, Kubernetes, Serverless, Cassandra,
Postgres, Elasticsearch.

Résumé/CV: Email me

Email: sean@drumm.ca

Github: [https://github.com/sjdweb](https://github.com/sjdweb)

\--

I've just relocated to Toronto, Canada and I am actively seeking local or
remote contract opportunities. I'm a seasoned senior developer with team lead
experience. I mainly work with distributed backend Node or Go systems, and
also have strong DevOps experience. Would love to build out my network and
discuss projects for 2020.

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the
kernel). I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help support any
old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My usual rate is 15 USD/hour, and I don't expect to be paid until I have
something to deliver. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
erangalp
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote (Austin based) | Creative writing

We are gym management software serving primary martial arts schools. We are
looking for writers to contribute to our company blog with topics relating to
martial arts instruction, marketing for gyms and the business of operation a
martial arts school.

Check out our existing content to see what kind of voice we are looking for -
[https://www.maonrails.com/blog](https://www.maonrails.com/blog)

Send us a few writing samples and your rates through our contact form.

------
pauliusz
SEEKING WORK | Vilnius, Lithuania (EU) | Remote

Hello! We're a team of two software engineers, each with 14+ years of
experience. We are based in Vilnius, Lithuania (EU). Our most recent projects
were done using React Native and React for the frontend, Flask and Vert.x for
the backend.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Flask, Django, Pandas, Apache Airflow), Java (Vert.x,
Spring etc.), JS (React, React Native), AWS, Docker, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, Kafka.

Website: [http://codemates.co/](http://codemates.co/)

Email: paulius@codemates.co

------
rvanlaar
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands | Remote Optional Operations / Scrum Master / Agile
Coach

I work on process, efficiency and operations in companies.

My latest achievement is coaching and helping a startup achieve more velocity
in their development process.

I also have an extensive programming background with web applications in
general and python/django/postgres in particular.

Email: roland@rolandvanlaar.nl linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rvanlaar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rvanlaar/)

------
mbloom2137
SEEKING WORK | Boston, MA | REMOTE

I'm a freelance graphic designer with 4+ years experience and have expertise
in the Adobe Suite and Procreate.

My portfolio consists of content such as digital illustrations, logos, and
social media content for various organizations and startups.

I also have a background in front-end web development and have experience
using HTML and CSS.

My website: mikebloomcreative.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mjbloom/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mjbloom/)

Contact: mbloom2137@gmail.com

------
tialys
SEEKING WORK

Technologies: Swift, Obj-C, iOS, React, React Native, Javascript, Gatsby,
Ruby, Rails

Location: Arizona / MST

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveisonthego/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveisonthego/)
\-- [https://iosdev.recipes/](https://iosdev.recipes/)

Email: hire@davelyon.net

Can help in particular with:

• iOS app architecture, build process/CI, etc.

• Rapid mobile app prototyping (native iOS or React Native)

• Custom internal tooling and web apps

• Helping teams transitioning to/from React Native

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote OK

I'm a contract programmer with a lot of experience working remotely.

Primary Technology: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL, MySQL, PL/pgSQL

Currently learning: NodeJS, VueJS

GitHub: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Current Project (being rewritten with some Node and Vue): [http://muse-
env.eba-gb2hjxvj.us-west-2.elasticbeanstalk.com/](http://muse-env.eba-
gb2hjxvj.us-west-2.elasticbeanstalk.com/)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, NL | REMOTE

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Search,
Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Tomcat, Apache Kafka, & Linux.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application
development consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to
your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK | Denver | Remote

Technologies: Trading API, (TDameritrade, Interactive Brokers) Stocks,
Options, Futures, Trading, Python, Mysql

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html](http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Futures / day trading algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Front-End Developer

I’m a front-end developer with an eye for design. I can help create a user
interface that is beautiful and performant. Though I specialize in building
user interfaces, I also have experience with backend development which helps
in making me adaptable to the needs of whatever team I’m on.

If you’re interested in working with me, feel free to send me an e-mail at the
address listed below.

ReactJS / Redux / HTML / CSS / Ruby on Rails / PHP

Location: Long Beach, CA

Email: david@activatedapps.com

------
rpi1337
SEEKING WORK Remote, CET, I am 29, currently at IBM, Typescript engineer with
Go skills, developing comfortable on both backend and frontend using cloud
native approach (10+ years)

I have experience with Backbone, AngularJS, Angular, React, React Native,
Objective-C, C++, NodeJS, golang, docker, kubernetes, various SQL/NoSQL
databases, REDIS, AWS & IBM cloud

have bachelors, strong in Computer Vision

contact me on [https://www.arpi.im](https://www.arpi.im)

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
Element_
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE (Dallas/Toronto/Waterloo ideal)

Role: Angular Developer

Technologies: Angular 6, html 5, type script, C#/.net Core

Remote: Yes

Project: Small project - need developer to create a basic Angular 6 component
which allow users to modify images (draw basic shapes etc..). Built using
html5 canvas.

Rate: Negotiable

Schedule: Flexible, developer can work on project in spare time and provide
delivery date.

Preference given to applicants with open source contributions.

Email: "applications20" at "elementservices.co"

------
midnightmonster
SEEKING FREELANCER | Florida | REMOTE OK (really remote only)

Looking for 3 freelancers:

1) Classic webmaster for probably 2-4 hrs/month doing HTML, markdown, light
photo editing/graphic design, _very_ light PHP, git.

2) Repeatable, inspectable setup of (Ubuntu, 'cause I know it) Linux servers
(email, web, web app) via automation tools of your choice. 2-5 different
configurations to build; Targets are Linode and AWS EC2.

3) Web app testing/QA work on a sporadic but pretty frequent basis.

Reach me at my-handle@gmail.com

~~~
midnightmonster
Doesn't seem like I can edit this post now, but please don't contact me about
it any more. I got an overwhelming response and more than enough qualified
candidates.

I reply to everyone but starting today I won't reply to new messages on this
topic. Thanks!

------
quickthrower2
SEEKING WORK | Sydney, NSW, Australia | REMOTE

Mentoring available.

* I can help you:

* Master the fundamentals of programming.

* Understand how to proficiently use tools like Git and VSCode.

* Learn more about JavaScript, CSS and HTML to a professional level.

* Make the architectural choices for your next project at work or at home.

* Land a job as a programmer or software engineer.

* Achieve anything else relating to programming and software engineering.

See: [https://procodementoring.com](https://procodementoring.com) for more
details and to get in touch.

------
corneaten
SEEKING WORK

Location: Paris area, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, Java, OCaml, Flask for web development, Android on
mobile. I worked on various stuff, be it compilers, machine learning or
reverse engineering. Currently playing with Elixir/Phoenix.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HW_R9oF_fov6uXN-w8R81DblEvq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HW_R9oF_fov6uXN-w8R81DblEvqu4oOe/view?usp=sharing)

E-mail: See resume

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | Remote

I'm Zack, a full stack Web developer specializing in web applications and
productivity tools. I have experience with Express (Node.js), Ruby on Rails,
Phoenix (Elixir), and Wordpress. On the front-end I have experience with
React/Redux and custom frameworks. I also build hardware projects and program
a Macintosh Plus in my spare time (Think C).

[https://zjm.me](https://zjm.me) | z@zjm.me

------
uditrguru21
SEEKING WORK |Remote

Location: India

Remote : yes

Email : guru.udit@gmail.com

I ‘m a full-stack developer, currently looking for a remote contract/Project.
I have more than 4 years of experience in the industry. ️ working with
Reactjs, React-native, Graphql, Nodejs, Redux, Firebase, AWS etc.

Experienced working remotely.

Will share work when connected.

Rate: 20 USD/hr, prefers fixed rate.

You can DM on Twitter as well
[https://twitter.com/uditrguru](https://twitter.com/uditrguru)

------
oscbco
SEEKING WORK | El Salvador | Remote okay

Remote work: Written communication only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Nodejs, React, Electron and Ansible

Email: oscbco@gmail.com

Personal website: [https://oscbco.github.io](https://oscbco.github.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/oscbco](https://github.com/oscbco)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/oscbco](https://linkedin.com/in/oscbco)

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Columbus, Ohio

Full Stack Software Engineer

[https://www.adamalbrecht.com](https://www.adamalbrecht.com)

• 10+ years of experience building complex business applications in Ruby-on-
Rails, Javascript, React, HAML, SASS, Rspec, etc.

• I also have experience in Elixir and Phoenix

• I've helped start 2 successful SAAS businesses, one in healthcare and the
other in legal tech. One was recently acquired while the other is a thriving
business.

------
sneak
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Internet

Remote: Only

I am seeking a web/visual designer for an ongoing but intermittent
relationship. There's a fair amount of work up front, and then various small
projects every few months.

Essential skills: HTML, CSS, visual design, git

Nice skills to have: javascript, experience with static site generators
(jekyll/hugo et c), experience writing marketing copy

Example project: I give you a URL to an unstyled application, you commit a CSS
file to the repository that makes it pretty.

Contact: jp@eeqj.com

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Email: a1ex @ serendipia.email

======

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.

The areas I mostly work with are:

    
    
      * e-commerce
      * security
    
      * machine learning
      * marketing
    
      * web, full-stack
    

======

[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
damirkotoric
SEEKING WORK | Product Designer | Remote (GMT+11)

Multidisciplinary designer bringing digital products to life — for fledgling
startups and Fortune 500 giants all around the world.

[http://damirkotoric.com/](http://damirkotoric.com/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/damirkotoric/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/damirkotoric/)

------
bttw2
Seeking work - Kansas City - Remote

I'm Austin, a data scientist with five years experience building predictive
models with a variety of statiscal and machine learning tools. I'm interested
in exploring moonlighting opportunities. If you want to develop a data science
proof-of-concept or have a conversation on whether data science tools are a
good fit for your problem, I'd love to set up a chat with you.

Email is Austin at C a u t h o n.net

------
Austin_Conlon
SEEKING WORK | Apple platform development

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Swift, WatchKit, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

Portfolio: [https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id11895089...](https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
elamje
SEEKING WORK | Austin or Remote | Part time

I’m John, a full stack engineer with experience doing Python, Clojure, C#, and
React web apps. If you are looking for 10-15 hrs/wk for high quality web
applications, email me at j3elam@gmail.com

I’ve been working remotely for 6 months now, so I’m comfortable and productive
from home. If you aren’t sure what tech you need to use, please reach out and
I can point you in the right direction. Thanks!

------
Tetmon
SEEKING FREELANCER | Singapore | Remote

Turn wireframes for 4 pages in web and mobile form (8 .ai files) into a
responsive static site. You will not need to host or deploy the site.

Please quote here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wUSuOzWWvHmv7GiffyXYeU5IEHT...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wUSuOzWWvHmv7GiffyXYeU5IEHTS5MMsVxp2KmUMH9M/)

~~~
AppAgency
responded via google form using my email sudeep at agicent dot com, hope you
review that. Feel free to email back.

------
Sparkenstein
SEEKING WORK | Full stack JavaScript developer | Remote

Technologies:

    
    
      • Nodejs, React, Vue, Typescript
      • AWS, Google Cloud, Digital Ocean
      • Rust, Python and couple of other languages as well
      • GraphQL, Apollo stack
      • Postgres, Mongodb and Redis
      • See projects at https://github.com/fosslife
    

Contact: prabhanjan@fosslife.com

[NOTE]: I am a single guy not a freelancing firm. Please contact accordingly

------
SashaTyrba
SEEKING WORK | Part-time | Remote | 10 years exp

Tech experience:

* TypeScript, JavaScript, Python.

* Frontend: React (Hooks, Redux, etc), Vue.js, jQuery.

* Backend: Node.js/Express.js, Django.

* Databases: PostgreSQL, Redis.

* OS: FreeBSD <3, Ubuntu, CentOS.

* Misc experience with Webpack, Nginx, React Native, Docker, Electron.js, QEMU/KVM.

A bit about me:

* Adequate perfectionist.

* Write code for people, then optimize for machine.

* Care about success of the projects I'm involved with.

* Know what is HTTP/2 and vertical rhythm in typography.

* Love to share knowledge.

Resume/CV: any details upon request.

Email: sasha@sashatyrba.com

Have an gorgeous day!

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
cbharris
SEEKING WORK | Quito, Ecuador | Remote

7+ years experience in full stack development.

Tech: Python/Django, JavaScript/Node, Webpack, HTML, SASS/CSS, Bootstrap,
Terraform, Packer, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL, Bash,
Java/Groovy, Jenkins.

Bonus: I have a PhD in Computational and Applied Mathematics and can do
bespoke Machine Learning and Operations Research work. I enjoy helping my
clients save money.

cbharris@dbtune.io

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

Python & C++ programmer with focus in image processing.

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
image processing, GPU programming, graphics, and performance optimization.

Technologies: Python, C++, CUDA, Typescript, Vue.js, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
Evgeniuz
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Software developer with 8 years of experience in various backend and frontend
stacks. Here's my CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kW28ngKjg4HIA48wyyj94x6kYP-...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kW28ngKjg4HIA48wyyj94x6kYP-
SWsRl/view). Feel free to contact me at evgeniyfilatov@gmail.com.

------
mtkocak
SEEKING WORK Location: Prague, Czechia

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, MySQL, React, Vue

Resume/CV: www.represent.io/midorikocak Github: github.com/midorikocak
Behance: behance.net/mtkocak Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/midorikocak

Email: mtkocak [at] gmail.com

FullStack Senior Software Engineer with PHP Backend and Frontend development
experience, currently having Master of Graphic Design. Has strong design
skills as well.

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK | Remote | New York, US | Ruby on Rails

I've been building exclusively with Rails for 15 years. If your team needs
help becoming more productive with Ruby or Rails, I might be able to help
accelerate your velocity. I can pair program with your team or become an
individual contributor.

Resume: [https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
resume384
SEEKING WORK | US | Remote

Hey there. Are you in need of a developer who enjoys building Vanilla JS and
browser native WebAPI based applications?

I fell in love with coding after first setting eyes on a programmable device
decades ago and have been banging out code just about as long.

TECH: Linux, Modern JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Node.js, Docker

Reach out, I'm excited to hear about your project. Open to unconventional
arrangements.

resume384@synchsys.com

------
student2k
SEEKING FREELANCER

Looking for experienced python programmer, I leanr python alone, so all is
hacked, with spaghetti code etc. I made a big project, I want to refractor,
for add more features, So I am looking for mentor, answer few questions, and
explain me how to build big projects, have a good flow, etc

Speaking French or Spanish is plus.

I willing to pay 30$ for an hour, I might need two hours

~~~
Abod
Hi, I can help you if you want! how can I contact you?

~~~
rhlala
You can send me an email! Thank you!

asduiw1776@gmail.com

------
gwtaylor
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE (Kansas City) Role: Mobile developer

Technologies: iOS/Android

Remote: Yes

Project: Two small app development projects. One is a port of an existing
Android application. Another is the build of a new app. Both projects share
the same UI designer.

Rate: Negotiable

Schedule: Flexible, developer can work on project in spare time and provide
delivery date.

Email: garrett.taylor at taylorcon.com

------
grsmvg
SEEKING WORK | Remote / Amsterdam (NL)

Anything Javascript; React; React Native; Typescript; NodeJS; PostgreSQL;
GraphQL; SSR/SSG frameworks; and more...

[https://gersom.nl/work](https://gersom.nl/work)
[https://gersom.nl/contact](https://gersom.nl/contact)

------
palominoz
SEEKING WORK

Location Vicenza, Italy

Remote yes

Fullstack developer + sysadmin , 7 yrs experience in the field, i can help
with applications, ecommerce, crm ecc. in general web (i can help with
servers, clouds ecc). Everything. Currently under quarantine and looking for
more work in these terrible pandemic. Write me at palominoz@me.com lets get in
touch and see how i can help

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
freelancesecops
SEEKING WORK | Utrecht | Local or remote

Seeking work as a freelance DevOps engineer.

Technologies:

• Ansible (RHCE)

• Docker Containers and Docker Swarm

• Linux (RHCSA)

• Scripting in Python, Javascript, Bash

• CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins, Gitlab

• Terraform

My main drives are to build clean IaC, automate everything that can be
automated and to enhance team and organizational productivity.

Please contact freelancedevops@protonmail.com for further info.

------
durkie
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote only

I'm looking for an experienced C++ developer that has a strong background in
algorithms (stochastic optimization and graph theory/pathfinding in
particular) to help me tackle some routing problems. Contact me at craig at
highcube dot org

------
zbjornson
SEEKING FEEELANCER

Primity Bio | Remote | QA/Test Engineer

We're seeking a QA/test engineer to help build out and improve our testing for
a data analysis Web application. Must have strong knowledge of Cypress.

We're a small, all-remote team with membees in the US and Europe.

Email: my username at primitybio.com.

------
teh_klev
SEEKING WORK | Scotland | Remote

Technologies: .NET/.NET Core, C#, SQL/NoSQL, PHP, Python

Resume/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/419?view=Cv](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/419?view=Cv)

------
martinni
SEEKING WORK | Toronto | Remote Technologies: Golang/C#/Python/Rust

6 years of experience, specializes in backend gRPC and protobuf. Built high
scale airline software micro services. Can help your team reach their
performance KPI.

www.github.com/nicolas-martin

nicolas.martin.0986@gmail.com

------
mapandey
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE

TECHNOLOGIES: CLOJURE JAVA DOCKER K8S AWS REST GRAPHQL POSTGRES KAFKA

CV: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/mayur-
pandey-1aa0b287](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mayur-pandey-1aa0b287)

Email: mayurpandey5892@gmail.com

------
aquir
SEEKING WORK

Location: Manchesater, United Kingdom

Technologies: Navision/Dynamics NAV/Business Central ERP, SQL Server, PowerBI

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/martonn

Email: martonn [at] pm.me

10+ years in ERP and business integration Development, Consultancy, Training,
Implementation - you name it! 20+ years it IT

------
porter
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote | Florida, USA

We are a web-based software company seeking a part-time remote freelancer who
can help us build new features and provide backup support to other developers
with bug fixes as needed. This would be a long term, part-time role for a
senior developer.

Skills required:

-Python

-Django

-Vue.js

-Wagtail

-Heroku

Knowledge of the following would be helpful:

-Finance

-Real Estate

-UI/UX

Email: hn@porter.33mail.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

U.S. based senior engineer specializing in backend Clojure, open to
Clojurescript. Looking to pick up some part-time work. I'm available to help
maintain existing projects or add features to new projects.

Rate: $2000 a week

Email: christopher.bui@folkrobots.com

------
ha4fsd3fas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Helsinki, Finland

Remote: Yes

Email: ha4fsd3fas@fastmail.com

Rate: €60/hr

Available: 10-20 hours/week

I'm a versatile fullstack developer with 5 years of experience. Email for more
information.

Technologies: TypeScript, Svelte, Vue, React, GraphQL, Express, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Rust, Static site generators

~~~
rendall
Have you considered talented.fi?

~~~
ha4fsd3fas
I was under the impression their clients want more of a fulltime worker than
not but I'll ask them what they think.

------
ludwigvan
SEEKING WORK

Location: Istanbul

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Tech: React, Django, node.js, JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, Clojure, C#,
Java, AWS/Azure, Postgresql, MATLAB...

CV: [https://bit.ly/2w5XceN](https://bit.ly/2w5XceN)

Email: ustun at ustunozgur.com

------
majkinetor
SEEKING WORK | Belgrade| Remote

CV:
[https://gist.github.com/majkinetor/877d5174ba322fbb808cc47a8...](https://gist.github.com/majkinetor/877d5174ba322fbb808cc47a8ded67ad)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web app from concept to delivery._

I've consulted for well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on Android to support layers.
Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo + autosave
while being highly optimised for low-end devices. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Expertise: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, Java,
OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress), mobile app
development (Android, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku,
Firebase) and website optimisation (page speed, security & SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
Mohanaswetha
SEEKING WORK | Bellevue, WA | Remote (US Based)

In past 6 years, I have progressive experience working as a developer on
various software projects in top software companies including NetApp and
Amazon tackling hard software problems at scale using cutting edge
technologies.

In NetApp, working on projects to improve engineering productivity within
NetApp, I have been able to learn how to write code efficiently in a team,
improve legacy code and implement new features according to the needs. I also
contributed to the web application to monitor the upgrade status working
across the stack using languages and framework like Java, Spring and Angular
JS.

I was one among the founding engineers of the Enterprise Service Bus project
in Capillary Technologies, a start up that provides cloud based customer
engagement e-commerce platform. The project enabled easy integration of
different applications from retailers that used several protocols and
technologies with our system in a secured manner. I also identified software
pieces that can be moved to cloud to provide scalable and repeatable solutions
across geography. Followed modern developer practices like unit testing,
Acceptance testing, Continuous Integration, Continuous Deployment and
Continuous Monitoring.

Recently with Amazon, as a programmer analyst with Amazon Transportation
systems, provided solution to various business initiatives and contributed to
code that is used by 250+ carriers across the world to ship 30 million and
above packages daily. I mentored 7+ junior engineers and interns helping them
to contribute features related to carrier onboarding, manifesting and
labelling services. Created web application using React, Redux, Meredian
framework for carrier onboarding

Full tech list: Java, Spring, React JS, JDBC, Oracle PL/SQL, JavaScript, HTML,
CSS, Tomcat, Linux, Maven, Ant, Drools, Apache Camel, Spring Boot, Rabbit MQ,
Azure Service Bus, MySQL, NCR(SOAP), Postman, JUnit, Angular JS, Apache
Velocity, Amazon G2S2 data store, Shell/Unix scripting, AWS, Azure.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Rs3e_cXnwBBWh7IXj_PP0ybDQrx...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Rs3e_cXnwBBWh7IXj_PP0ybDQrxVMx_I/view?usp=sharing)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/swetha8/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/swetha8/)

E-mail: swethapearls@gmail.com

\-- Availability --

Freelance and contract, up to 30 hours/week.

------
xarope
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote | Singapore

I'm looking for someone to build and run tests for gRPC and REST APIs. You
should be keen to make things break! Python3 (strongly type hinted).

Contact me on jobs.test at global-frequency.net

------
zkirill
SEEKING FREELANCER | Canada, Singapore, Japan | REMOTE

• iOS: Swift

• Android: Kotlin

• Server: Go (Golang), PostgreSQL

• Web: Angular, Hugo

Happy customers, mature product, experienced remote team, steady continuous
growth, zero outside funding, recession proof business.

Say hello at kirill@getfillet.com!

------
ska80
SEEKING WORK | Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan | Remote

Technologies: C, Java, JavaScript, Common Lisp, Erlang, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Node.js, React.js, full-stack, systems programming

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: kamils80@gmail.com

------
jlalfonso21
SEEKING WORK | Cuba | Remote

Web Developer with experience in Python with Django, JavaScript with React,
and databases with PostgreSQL. Also very familiar with Docker, Git

contact: jlalfonso21 at gmail

------
ezacc
SEEKING WORK | Python or C | Remote

Mikhail Tikhonov

I have a lot of experience in researh (physics, mathematics).

Looking for a junior position/starting level problems. Willing to learn.

Contact me@mtikhonov.com

------
ciguy
DevOps Engineer with 15 years of experience across a wide range of cloud and
on premise stacks. Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Tools and Tech:

• AWS, Google Cloud, Azure

• Ansible, Chef and SaltStack

• Docker (Containers and Swarm) Kubernetes (EKS, AKS, GKE) and ECS
(Traditional and FarGate)

• Languages: Python, Go, Powershell, Bash, C#, Java

• CI/CD pipelines with most major providers (Jenkins, CircleCI, TravisCI,
Bamboo etc...)

• Hashicorp Stuff (Terraform, Packer, Vault, Consul)

• Nagios, Grafana, DataDog

Resume: www.calebfornari.com

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

------
shred45
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Preferable

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Python (10 years)

\- Rust (3 years)

\- Application architecture and security (5 years)

\- Project / developer management (3 years)

\- Data Engineering (Python, Hadoop, Spark (Scala), Kafka, Postgres)

\- Web Development (Rails, Flask, HTML, CSS, React)

\- ML (training and validation, DNN / RNN / CNN, GLM, Random Forest, Bayesian
Optimization)

\- DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, CI / CD)

Resume/CV: Email me please.

Email: hn_freelancing@protonmail.com

~~~
shred45
Forgot to put SEEKING WORK

------
SiDevesh
SEEKING WORK | Bangalore, India | Remote: Yes

Full Stack and have worked on Backend, Frontend, Mobile apps, IoT.

Have contributions in several widely used open source projects (react-native-
webview, lobste.rs to name a few) and have many widely used libraries of my
own.

Backend: Ruby + rails, nodejs + express

Frontend - Web: React.js

Mobile apps: React Native, Flutter

IoT: esp8266, esp32, Arduino, Prism platform
([https://prismos.dev](https://prismos.dev), built in house)

[https://sidevesh.com](https://sidevesh.com) (My website)

Besides that I love figuring out things and helping people in building what
they envision and would love to help either ways.

Drop me a message at me@sidevesh.com

Resume: sidevesh.com/public/resume.pdf

------
Mwibutsa
I want to be a freelancer

------
Cyberdog
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boise, ID area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, MySQL/MariaDB, SQLite, PostgreSQL, Drupal, CodeIgniter,
JavaScript, jQuery, sysadmin, Debian, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, OpenBSD

Resume/CV: [https://albright.pro/garrett-albright-
resume.pdf](https://albright.pro/garrett-albright-resume.pdf)

Email: contact@albright.pro

Hi! My name's Garrett and I've been a professional web developer since 2007. I
recently lost my last contract client due to the current economic crisis and
I'm scrambling for more. Contact me ASAP and let's make a deal. I've worked on
all shapes and sizes of sites and projects and am confident I have the
experience to help your site reach its goals. Check out
[https://albright.pro/](https://albright.pro/) for more about me and some of
the things I've worked on. Thank you for your consideration.

EDIT: What's up with people downvoting this? I didn't even inject my stupid
political opinions into this one.

